# Increase resolution during boot

## tuggbuss

Is there a way increasing boot screen resolution and make fonts appear smaller? After installing nVidia proprietary drivers the console font during boot (after grub2) is huge on my 32" 4K monitor. And the cute little Tux:es are just counting to 11 (of 16)

I have read about KMS and nVidia but don't know if it's related at all.

My system:

```
System:    Host: gentoo Kernel: 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3

           Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.3

Machine:   Device: desktop System: ASUS product: All Series

           Mobo: ASUSTeK model: X99-DELUXE II v: Rev 1.xx UEFI: American Megatrends v: 1601 date: 02/22/2017

CPU:       Octa core Intel Core i7-6900K (-HT-MCP-) cache: 20480 KB 

           clock speeds: max: 3201 MHz 1: 3201 MHz 2: 3201 MHz 3: 3201 MHz 4: 3201 MHz 5: 3201 MHz 6: 3201 MHz

           7: 3201 MHz 8: 3201 MHz 9: 3201 MHz 10: 3201 MHz 11: 3201 MHz 12: 3201 MHz 13: 3201 MHz 14: 3201 MHz

           15: 3201 MHz 16: 3201 MHz

Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080]

           Display Server: X.Org 1.19.2 driver: nvidia Resolution: 3840x2160@60.00hz

           GLX Renderer: GeForce GTX 1080/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 378.13

Audio:     Card-1 Intel C610/X99 series HD Audio Controller driver: snd_hda_intel Sound: ALSA v: k4.9.16-gentoo

           Card-2 NVIDIA GP104 High Definition Audio Controller driver: snd_hda_intel

Network:   Card-1: Intel Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V driver: e1000e

           IF: eno1 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: <filter>

           Card-2: Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

           IF: N/A state: N/A mac: N/A

Drives:    HDD Total Size: 3072.6GB (1.3% used)

           ID-1: /dev/nvme0n1 model: N/A size: 1024.2GB

           ID-2: /dev/sda model: Samsung_SSD_850 size: 1024.2GB

           ID-3: /dev/sdb model: Samsung_SSD_850 size: 2048.4GB

Partition: ID-1: / size: 196G used: 6.3G (4%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/nvme0n1p3

           ID-2: /boot size: 511M used: 26M (5%) fs: vfat dev: /dev/nvme0n1p1

           ID-3: /home size: 1.5T used: 398M (1%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdb1

           ID-4: swap-1 size: 34.36GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/nvme0n1p2

RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present

Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 43.0C mobo: N/A gpu: 56C

           Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A

Info:      Processes: 252 Uptime: 45 min Memory: 1005.4/64336.3MB Client: Shell (bash) inxi: 2.3.4

```

----------

## Ant P.

This, among other things, is the cost of using the nvidia blob. Your only options are to not use the proprietary driver, or to use hardware that supports Linux properly.

----------

## tuggbuss

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> This, among other things, is the cost of using the nvidia blob. Your only options are to not use the proprietary driver, or to use hardware that supports Linux properly.

 

Thank you. I understand. No biggie.

----------

## Ant P.

To save you wasting time, because there's a lot of outdated hacks for this on the internet: it sounds like you already have the UEFI framebuffer driver (with plain VGA you wouldn't see the logos at all). It's probably running in 1024x768, which isn't great, but that's as good as it's possibly going to get.

----------

## John R. Graham

Actually, this can be accomplished with a little effort with uvesafb even with nVidia hardware. Check out the linked Gentoo Wiki article.

- John

----------

## Chiitoo

In addition to 'uvesafb', the somewhat more simple-like 'vesafb' (CONFIG_FB_VESA) works as well, at least for me.  It's very much unsupported however, and indeed, it sometimes breaks...

For a list of available modes one can set 'vga=ask' on the kernel command-line.

----------

## Josef.95

Huh yes, please using not uvesafb with newer nvidia-drivers versions - it breaks strong.

Try better efifb ( CONFIG_FB_EFI=y )

----------

